# [Wet Thumb Forum]-I wet my pants



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I just read up on the Nikon D2H. I need
to go change my pants. DAAAAAAAAAAMN!
It's got wireless capability - you can
FTP into it and get your pics. 

I'm turning into a camera junkie. Maybe its
time to take photography class or something.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I just read up on the Nikon D2H. I need
to go change my pants. DAAAAAAAAAAMN!
It's got wireless capability - you can
FTP into it and get your pics. 

I'm turning into a camera junkie. Maybe its
time to take photography class or something.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ghazanfar Ghori:
> I just read up on the Nikon D2H. I need
> to go change my pants.


are you going to take a picture with your new camera? consider it practice









JP


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey G,

If you are willing to spend ~4K or so on this Professional High Speed Digital SLR camera then go for it







.

Nikon D1H is still around ~3K.

For those interested in some detail information
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0307/03072204nikond2h.asp

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Wow. I know little about digital cameras (ok, next to nothing) but look at all those buttons.









It is however, as best I can tell, missing a red button that you shouldn't press. All the coolest stuff in the world has a red button you aren't supposed to press.









But seriously, it looks to be a superior camera. And it better be for the price of a used Honda.......

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I would be happy with the Canon EOS 10-D ...that is still in reach for me


----------

